# Solar Panels



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to use some of these to cut my electricity costs. Does anyone know anything about these? What's a good size to run my grow room(watts, volts)? Can I make my own? Is it worth the money? Any and all info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 2, 2007)

Different parts of the country will have more intense sun so that will play a huge roll.  So, if you live in Alaska, it really won't help you at all.  But, if you are in Nevada it will help big time.  

Other than that, they are expensive.  They work best in the summer, when you need to run a/c too.  Let me know if you make a go for it so I can tap into your experience.


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 2, 2007)

I have been looking into solar and wind power for my garden. I did a search to see how much it would cost to zero out my power bill (which is aroun 700 or more). Power is expensive here, I only run about 1500 watts for my garden A solar setup would cost around $55,000 before rebates and tax breaks. Of course it would pay for itself in 6 or 7 years. I am trying to figure out how I can make a good wind option that doesn't cost a fortune. Even if it only powers my garden.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I have been looking into solar and wind power for my garden. I did a search to see how much it would cost to zero out my power bill (which is aroun 700 or more). Power is expensive here, I only run about 1500 watts for my garden A solar setup would cost around $55,000 before rebates and tax breaks. Of course it would pay for itself in 6 or 7 years. I am trying to figure out how I can make a good wind option that doesn't cost a fortune. Even if it only powers my garden.


I saw those same setups. It would be alot cheaper to build your panels than to go premade. I'm going to do some research and post my findings. Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Different parts of the country will have more intense sun so that will play a huge roll.  So, if you live in Alaska, it really won't help you at all.  But, if you are in Nevada it will help big time.
> 
> Other than that, they are expensive.  They work best in the summer, when you need to run a/c too.  Let me know if you make a go for it so I can tap into your experience.


Will do.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 2, 2007)

Yep, I'd be interested if you ever get it going. Nice to be able to save a few quid, and it's better for the environment too.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 2, 2007)

These systems connect to your household wiring, just like a large appliance. 

 They work cooperatively with your utility power.  Often you will be getting some power from both the wind turbine and the power company. 

 If there is no wind, the power company supplies all the power needed. 

 As the wind turbines begins to work the power you draw from the power company is reduced &#8230; causing your power meter to slow down.  This reduces your utility bills. 

 If the wind turbine is putting out exactly the amount of power your home needs, the power company&#8217;s meter will stop turning.  At this point you are not buying any power from the utility company. 

 If  the wind turbine produces more power than you need it is sold to the power company.  In quite a few areas, your utility meter will actually turn backwards and the excess energy is effectively "banked" for your use later in the year. 

 No changes in the household wiring are needed.  It is very easy to add these systems to an existing home. 

 The most cost-effective systems do not have batteries and they can not supply power during utility power outages.  Systems that can supply back-up power during outages are available, but at a higher cost. I would recommend the GridTek battery-less system in most situations where your home already has utility service. 

 A typical 10 kW home wind energy system will cost $40,000 - $60,000 to install, depending on the tower option and various installation factors.  Depending on the wind resource they will produce between 8,000 &#8211; 18,000 kWh per year. 

 A home sized wind turbine is big:  21 foot blade diameter and a 80-120 foot tall tower.  We recommend a minimum property size of 1 acre. 

 Some areas do not have a sufficient wind resource.  In general, it's recommended to have a minimum wind resource of DOE Class 2.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

Stoney, you should make your post a sticky!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks BBP, but I think we have enough stickys. We don't want the whole first page of every group to be all hogged up with stickys!

There is so much usful information on this site, all anyone has to do is search a bit and they can find almost anything.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 3, 2007)

You don't need to go with one of those huge 80 ft wind towers. They do make smaller turbines that aren't nearly as big of an eye-sore that still produce good amounts of electricity.


----------



## MJ20 (Jun 4, 2007)

Shop: http://www.affordable-solar.com/
Panels: http://www.affordable-solar.com/solar.panels.htm


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information stoney bud. I was hopeing to build something smaller for a backyard. I guess I will have to look more into solar maybe enough so I can add to my garden lighting and an ac unit.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 5, 2007)

So if you had a 1000w HPS light, you would need 10 200w Solar panels? For $1000 each!? Damn sam.


----------



## Dizoelio (Jun 5, 2007)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I have been looking into solar and wind power for my garden. I did a search to see how much it would cost to zero out my power bill (which is aroun 700 or more). Power is expensive here, I only run about 1500 watts for my garden A solar setup would cost around $55,000 before rebates and tax breaks. Of course it would pay for itself in 6 or 7 years. I am trying to figure out how I can make a good wind option that doesn't cost a fortune. Even if it only powers my garden.




You can make your own wind generator with an old altenator from a car bro, we did it in one of my uncles legit farms for the barn.   Works great cost total couple of hundred bucks to make.   I have link to DIY somewhere, PM me and i'll link you to it have to find it.  It is a great alternative.


----------

